# thinking of moving to spain from the usa advice on schools etc



## tommy t (Aug 22, 2013)

hi, anyone have any advice ? me and my family presently living in the usa originally from the UK, we are thinking of moving a little closer to home, thinking of maybe buying a business in either Majorca, gran canaria or possibly southern spain if anyone has any advice on these areas we would appreciate it, 

I wondered if anyone could let me know the schools situation in these areas as we have a 10 yr old, are there any British schools in these areas that follow the uk curriculum ? also noticed there are a lot of Buisnesses for sale that are so
in expensive for what reason? I have a friend that lives around Malaga who told me a lot of expats are moving back to the uk as the economy is so bad in spain??

I have visited Majorca a few times ( 20 years ago) that was my favorite place between there and the canaries, we have been in the fitness business for the last 8 years in the usa and 10 years in the uk previously to that, don't know how big into fitness the people of spain are compared to the usa? any how any advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Google , British schools Gran Canaria, you will receive several responses. Fitness seems to be a big thing here especially with the young Bucks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tommy t said:


> also noticed there are a lot of Buisnesses for sale that are so
> in expensive for what reason? *I have a friend that lives around Malaga who told me a lot of expats are moving back to the uk as the economy is so bad in spain?*?


Your friend is right!

This is from a Mallorcan newspaper, April this year.

44,90% of youth unemployment
55,400homes where all members are unemployed
169,000 unemployed people
28,56% unemployment


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to add to this, business's are so in-expensive, because people are desperate to sell in many areas, simply because business (of many kinds) are no longer viable, they may be near bankrupt, or bankrupt already. Many expats, not just British, are returning to their home countries. 
Mainland Spain, and some of its islands are not like they used to be financially pre 2007, when the recession hit badly.
There are British Private schools still in most areas of Spain.
If thinking of starting a new business, speaking fluent Spanish would definitely be an advantage. If living in Spain as an expat, with an already established business, they now tax people on Worldwide Income, that is one of the newer rules imposed this year by the Spanish Government, and worth taking into consideration.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Your friend is right!
> 
> This is from a Mallorcan newspaper, April this year.
> 
> ...


This was supposed to be accompanied by a graph that I'll try putting here. 
http://fotos02.diariodemallorca.es/2013/04/25/646x260/epa2013.jpg


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Go to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, you have previous business experience, judge for yourself, you may be surprised.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

There's a gym near where I work that has opened up, charging about €20/month all in, and it's taking off. People are going. It is well located, where there are plenty of office workers wanting to use the gym during their lunch hour and not pay very much. They can do it so cheap because rents are very low now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> There's a gym near where I work that has opened up, charging about €20/month all in, and it's taking off. People are going. It is well located, where there are plenty of office workers wanting to use the gym during their lunch hour and not pay very much. They can do it so cheap because rents are very low now.


It's great that a new business has opened up.
However, at 20€ a month all in, do you think they'll be able to last out ????
There's only so many people you can pack into those lunch times!


----------



## tommy t (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks, which area of spain is that


----------



## tommy t (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks I noticed 90% of buisness's have non disclosed profits , but a few of them do and they sound pretty good'


----------



## tommy t (Aug 22, 2013)

interesting do you know what its called and where it is I am researching different types of gyms over there


----------

